# Pixie photoshoot



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

o


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Fantastic pictures Pixie is beautiful xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat...lovely pics.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

What fantastic photos and what a gorgeous cat...


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw What a stunner


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Such clarity on those photos. Lovely cat


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

those photos are fantastic, thanks for sharing them with us, what a gorgeous cat !


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Great photo's,stunning quality and clarity.
I especialy like this one. :thumbsup:



Summer1098 said:


> o


Just out of curiosity what camera do you use?


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

What a beautiful kitty you have there, love the little tuffs of fur on it's ears.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments! Pixie's cooperation, plus the beautiful early summer morning light made the nice pics.


----------

